# MSI Optix MAG27CQ



## Janna (21. Februar 2018)

Liebes Msi Team,

da ich großes Interesse am MSI Optix MAG27CQ habe (seit Anfang Januar auf Vergleichsseiten gelistet) , wollte ich fragen ob vielleicht ansatzweise schon bekannt ist, ab wann dieser Verfügbar sein werden.
Bei der Vorstellung hieß es, dass die Monitore im 1. Quartal 2018 erscheinen sollen, wir sind ja jetzt bald schon im März , gibt es da schon neuere Infos?



liebe Grüße


----------



## MSIToWi (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo Sam,
vielen Dank für Dein Interesse am MSI Optix MAG27CQ.
Diese werde leider erst Ende April verfügbar sein.


----------



## Janna (22. Februar 2018)

Ugh, das ist ja noch ein ganzes Stück hin,weiß nicht ob ich so lange noch warten kann.

Danke für die hilfreiche Information


----------



## MSIToWi (23. Februar 2018)

Sorry, das ich keine besseren News habe.
Denke, es lohnt sich Geduld zu haben


----------



## neo3 (28. Februar 2018)

Oh je, das ist ja wirklich noch ewig hin... Wer weiß, ob ich dann überhaupt noch PUBG spiele 

Aber vielen Dank für Frage und Antwort. Somit kann ich mir das ständige Preisvergleichs-Aktualisieren erst einmal sparen


----------



## neo3 (10. März 2018)

Kurzer Nachtrag: 

Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen, wie groß der Preisunterschied zu dem MPG27CQ ausfallen wird?
 Der sieht bis auf die LEDs und den Farbraum ja quasi gleich aus.

Overview for Optix MPG27CQ | MSI Global


----------



## Janna (3. April 2018)

Die Monitore scheinen in den Nachbarländern bereits vereinzelt verfügbar zu sein, der MPG27CQ ist auf GH für ab € 738,76 gelistet, während der MAG27CQ für ab 555€ gelistet ist. (Aus dem Ausland weniger.)

@ Tobias (MSIToWi) gibt es inzwischen etwas genauere Informationen, wann die bei uns auch erscheinen und über die Finalen Preise? Überlege nämlich meinen PG278QR zurückzugeben, da mich ein paar Dinge daran stören und würde den MAG27CQ dann kaufen.


lg


----------



## Pipo093 (9. April 2018)

schauen sehr gut aus die bildschirme. bin auch auf den preisunterschied zwischen mit leds und ohne led


----------



## Torsten4MSI (9. April 2018)

Hi,

ist schon verfügbar.
Bei Otto gibt es ein Angebote für 499€.


MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7016 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Janna (9. April 2018)

Torsten4MSI schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist schon verfügbar.
> Bei Otto gibt es ein Angebote für 499€.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, ja das hatte ich schon gesehen aber das "lieferbar in 6-7 Werktagen" und die schlechte Bewertung von Otto verunsichert mich da, denn der Monitor ist schon länger gelistet in online Shops (seit Februar) und bei den meisten stand da schon "lieferbar in ca. 7 Tagen" etc. 
Der einzige Händler, wo man ihn sofort bekommen kann derzeit ist auf Saturn Online, aber für 599€. Wenn der die nächste Zeit nicht woanders auch günstiger wird, werde ich ihn da kaufen.


----------



## neo3 (11. April 2018)

Schade, dass es so lange gedauert hat und der Monitor z. B. in den USA für 432$ zu haben ist. 599€ sind dann einfach zu viel und noch länger warten, bis es brauchbare Preise gibt...

Ich habe mich daher nach Monaten des Preisübersicht-F5-Drückens schweren Herzens für ein Konkurrenzprodukt aus dem Angebot entschieden, da ich es leid war. Vielleicht in 8 Jahren dann MSI, wenn der nächste Monitor (oder was auch immer man dann zum Darstellen digitaler Inhalte nutzen wird ^^) anfällt.


----------



## Janna (11. April 2018)

neo3 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so lange gedauert hat und der Monitor z. B. in den USA für 432$ zu haben ist. 599€ sind dann einfach zu viel und noch länger warten, bis es brauchbare Preise gibt...



Seh ich auch so, deshalb hab ich ihn jetzt bei Amazon 'MSI Optix mag27cq WQHD Monitor Gaming 27, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor vorbestellt für 443,77€ ist das ein sehr guter Preis, lieferbar ab 20.04 bin mal gespannt. Das gute bei Amazon ist jedoch, dass das Geld erst abgebucht wird, sobald die Ware abgeschickt wird bis dahin kann man den Kauf noch stornieren, falls man sich anders entscheidet.

Ich hatte 4 Monitore in der ganzen Wartezeit hier, leider hatten alle in der Ausleuchtung Mängel (Blb,homoginität,glow). Auch verspürte ich mit Gsync keine wirkliche Veränderung, weshalb meine Hoffnung jetzt in dem MSI stecken.

lg

*Edit:* Das Ding wurde gestern abgeschickt und soll nächsten Freitag am 20.04 ankommen, anscheinend kommt der Monitor aus Spanien (laut tracking id)... ob das Unterschiede bzgl. Garantie etc. macht?


----------



## Pipo093 (26. April 2018)

230€ aufpreis wen ich die leds vorne haben möchte? ansonsten sind die zwei monitore doch ident?


----------



## Janna (1. Mai 2018)

Pipo093 schrieb:


> 230€ aufpreis wen ich die leds vorne haben möchte? ansonsten sind die zwei monitore doch ident?



MSI Optix MPG27CQ LED-Monitor gebogen 69 cm 27" 9S6-3FA31T-007 derzeit im Angebot hier auf der Seite für 552€


----------



## Pipo093 (4. Mai 2018)

magst du mal über deinen was erzählen? zufrieden, probleme etc ?


----------



## Janna (8. Mai 2018)

Also der erste, der mir geliefert wurde war komplett Defekt 

Der 2. dann top  
Wenn man 27' 144hz, wqhd, 8Bit Panel haben möchte, dabei keine Lust auf die IPS Lotterie, den Mängel des Samsungs (Flackern etc.) oder TN hat und man auf Gsync verzichten kann/ eine Amd Grafikkarte besitzt,
ist es meiner Meinung nach >Der< Monitor.
Er scheint ein VA Panel von Samsung zu haben. (SVA) Könnte also das Panel vom C27HG70 sein, nur ohne Quantum Dot Filter.

Der Kontrast ist wirklich gut, besonders schwarz ist wirklich schwarz in FF15 bei Nacht ist es teils so dunkel, dass ich im Vergleich zu den TNs/IPs die ich ausprobiert hatte davor, nichts mehr gesehen habe 
Kein rumärgern mit leuchtenden Ecken.... BLB ist auch nicht wirklich vorhanden, klar sieht man was wenn man von der Seite des Panels schaut aber das ist glaub bei allen so und es ist nicht gelb!
Auch hat meiner keine Pixelfehler (Hoffe das bleibt so.)

Das einzige Manko was er hat ist das VA bedingte schlieren, auch als Person die kein VA vorher gesehen hat, ist es für mich auf schwarzen Hintergrund deutlich wahrnehmbar. 
In Crysis 3 z.B. war es richtig extrem beim schnellen Waffenwechsel.
Abhilfe schafft hier die Funktion "Reaktionszeit" im OSD, stellt man das auf "Extrem" kann ich kein schlieren mehr wahrnehmen, jedoch wird der Bildschirm dadurch insgesamt dunkler, da die Beleuchtung zurückgefahren wird.
Außerdem wird während die Funktion aktiviert ist die derzeitige Bildeinstellung im OSD gelocked und man kann nur noch die RGB werte verstellen.

Da mir die Farben etc. mit der höheren Beleuchtung viel besser gefallen, schalte ich diese Funktion nur in Spielen ein, wo das schlieren stark auftaucht.

In der Preiskategorie (500€ rum) meiner Meinung der beste Monitor derzeit mit den ganzen Kompromissen die man eingehen muss....

Bin momentan soweit zufrieden 

lg


----------



## Pipo093 (18. Mai 2018)

danke für den bericht das klingt spitze 

gibt es einen unterschied zwischen diesen beiden bildschirmen? (außer preislich) - für mich sehen die ident aus.
'MSI Optix mag27cq WQHD Monitor Gaming 27, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
MSI Optix MAG27CQ-701J Curved Gaming LED Monitor, 68,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Janna (24. Mai 2018)

Das hatte ich auch schon gesehen, ich vermute mal, dass die erste Version quasi das Modell ist, welches in den Nachbarländern zuerst raus kam und die J Version evtl. die "Deutsche" release Version ist.
Müsste aber am besten jemand von MSI erklären, ob es Unterschiede gibt....

Ich hatte auch ersteres bestellt und die Verpackung etc. war auf Englisch, im OSD lässt sich der Monitor dennoch auf Deutsch stellen. 
Beim ersten Amazon Link bekommt man die Monitore aus Spanien wie es aussieht.
Sind derzeit aber für 453€ vorrätig, was ein gutes Angebot ist 'MSI Optix mag27cq WQHD Monitor Gaming 27, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor .

lg


----------



## Pipo093 (29. Mai 2018)

es handelt sich bei den beiden links um die selben monitore. nur der teurere ist die "deutsche version" und die anderen kommen aus dem ausland.
hierbei kann es eventuell probleme geben bei RMA's etc. laut MSI


----------

